# Members and Guests?



## davidedric (May 14, 2016)

Whenever I log into the forums, there are always many more, maybe ten times as many, Guests than Members.

Assuming these are real people, why do so few (apparently) join up?  If you are interested in Lightroom, it just makes sense to me.

Of course, it's a bit academic since only members can reply to this post 

Just musing.

Dave


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 14, 2016)

A lot of people find our existing threads on Google, so show up as guests.  In many cases, they get the information they need and move on.  Many more don't know how to use forums, so don't know that they CAN register.  And many of the "guests" are just bots indexing.


----------



## clee01l (May 14, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> ...And many of the "guests" are just bots indexing.


So that they will show up in Google searches to be found by future "guests"


----------

